# Pittsy's Official DW Bouncers Wax Max review



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

*Pittsy's Official DW Bouncers Wax Max review*

In the Bouncers quest for detailing domination he has now turned his hand to supplying detailing hardware for the complete solution.

If the other Bouncers products in the range are anything to go by this could be a winner :thumb:

*The Product:*

The pack supplied contained 2 massive applicators, the labelling on the pack had the usual Bouncers Livery on it which looked nice.

When i say the applicators were massive they are quoted as being 6"x4"x1.5" so yes they are pretty big. They are a nice white colour and felt really soft in the hand. The foam they are made from seems to be of a closed cell design (in as much as you cant see the holes).

*Bouncers say:*

*Introducing Bouncer's 'Wax Max' - A 6"x4"x1.5" super soft wax applicator.

Designed and specified by Bouncer's, this applicator is made in the UK of the highest quality foam 
and forms an essential part of the Bouncer's wax range.

A snug fit in the hand and designed to work safely around any curves and angles of your vehicle, 
Bouncer's 'Wax Max' will make waxing your car a breeze.

They can be washed air dried and re-used.

Exceptional value for a premium UK made product.*

This all sounds great but they are *HUUUGE
*

*The Method:*

The Bus was cleaned and washed in the normal fashion using snow foam and the obligatory 2 bucket wash so was looking pretty clean.

The paint work was then given a light cleansing polish by hand to ensure the surfaces were ready for wax application and the weather was loverly, 18deg and slightly overcast with sunny spells:thumb:



I had to do a quick comparison of the available weapons before waxing operations commenced and you can see the size difference :thumb:



But in comparison out off all of them it was pretty much the softest.

But as you can see the Wax Max was too big to fit in the tub



The wax of choice today was Bouncers Sherbet Fizz (which as you will see later on is worthy of a mention).

So a bit of technique adjustment was required......

The applicator was held in the palm of my hand with the 1st 2 fingers applying pressure to the leading edge of the applicator, the rest of the body of the applicator was tucked up into the palm of my hand leaving just the forward edge of the applicator to load up the wax.



Initially this method felt a bit strange but after the 1st couple of passes on the bonnet it soon became really comfortable and intuative, so much so it was almost natural to position the hand this way :thumb:

The more application continued the easier and more comfortable it became.

I am sure that i am not the only one who gets aching hands at some point when applying waxes but due to the size of the applicator and the fact that the body was supported in the hand there were no aches and pains.:thumb:



When it came to the vertical panels the trend continued, at no point did i feel the need to stop and shake my hand out.

The car was quickly coated, in fact alot quicker than normal and i wasnt rushing either:thumb:

Onto the Sherbet Fizz part of the review what a lovely wax to use.....

Application was a doddle, removal turned out to be a bit of a challenge with a pretty short curing time but a couple of squirts of D&D soon sorted that out ( in these conditions >5mins would be optimal, 10 mins is too much)

The finish that Sherbet Fizz left was really nice and clean, with no noticable darkening for the paint work and certainly allowed the flakes to pop.



But what amazed me was the beading, we all love a beading shot and Sherbet Fizz didn't disappoint:thumb::thumb::thumb:



*Price:*

£4.99 from here:http://bouncerswax.zpecommerce.co.u...s-bouncer-s-wax-max-super-soft-applicator-2pk

And can i just comment that you really feel like you are getting your moneys worth with this product and this is for a 2 pack:thumb:

*Would i use them again?:*

Short answer is YES, it might seem a little strange initially but by using the method above it is really comfortable

*Conclusion:*

A 2 pack of really soft applicators for £4.99 is a bit of a bargain, they work really well and make wax application a breeze.

These are a very capable bit of kit and should certainly be considered if you are in the market for a new applicator pad and please don't be put off by the size, it might look intimidating to start off with but becomes 2nd nature really quickly.

The only caveat i would add is that if using a small necked wax pot say of the 50ml in size or a sample pot there might be better options out there:thumb:



And it came out of the washing machine as good as new although a bit yellow after a 20deg wash so a 2 pack should last a long time:thumb:

*Thanks for reading:thumb:*


----------

